# Angry Birds Birthday



## BirthdayMomma (Jul 8, 2014)

I am creating a life size angry bird game for my son's birthday, and you guys look like you could help me with my slingshot problem. I bought an 8" stuffed angry bird as my ammunition, but can't get enough power out of my homemade sling shot. The slingshot is 3.5 ft high with a 2.5 ft opening at the top. I have a light Thera band tube that will launch a water balloon 80 yards, but when I put in the angry bird, it only goes 8 ft, with no force. I ordered a Thera band red flat band. But am lost as to the best method. Help please


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey mate,

I made one a few week ago and I was having he same problem, in my case the main issue was the POUCH, the bigger angry birds would roll off the pouch and would only go about ten feet, once i figure out the correct shape and size for the stuffed angry birds, they would lunch pretty far, almost too far, jajajaja. I used a Walmart exercise tube.

Here a few pics.

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## BirthdayMomma (Jul 8, 2014)

My pouch is pretty small. I will try that. Thanks


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

That sounds awesome! Adding some weight to the bird would help it fly further and hit with more power. Maybe something like a beanbag stuffed inside. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------

